# Olight M23 Javelot (Dedomed XP-L, 1x18650, 2xCR123A, 2xRCR123A) Review



## candle lamp (Jul 27, 2015)

Olight has released the M23 Javelot which is a tactical light featuring a customized (dedomed) XP-L. It gives higher max. output and further beam distance than the Olight M22. The light runs on 1x18650 or 2xCR123A or 2xRCR123A. 

















Included in the case was the light with removable clip (attached), metal grip (attached), white diffuser, nice belt holster, lanyard, spare o-rings, battery magazine, manual and warranty card.

*Manufacturer Specifications* from Olight website & manual :





.
.

























The hard (type III) anodizing is a matte black and consistent throughout with no chips or blemishes to be found on my sample. Lettering is clear and bright white against the black background. Like the M22, there are large checkered portions on the battery tube. 
.
.





The external build of the M23 Javelot is very similar to the Olight M22 (i.e., anodizing is a matte black finish (type III), and raised checkered pattern on the battery tube on all lights). Overall weight has slightly increased and dimensions are very similar to the M22.
Let's see what changed.
.
.





The crenellated bezel end is more sharpened now. 
.
.





The threads in the tail region of the body tube is now longer than the M22. The external diameter of the threads in the tail region is wider the M22. So you can't use the tailcap of the M22 on the M23 (i.e., tailcaps and body tubes are not physically interchangeable between the two models). However, you can perfectly (electrically) swap the heads or bodies between the lights, thanks to the same length and shape of the screw threading region of each light. 
.
.





The tail end of the body tube was diagonally processed. It helps you insert batteries into the tube with ease.
.
.





The tailcap design was changed from the M22.
.
.





The light comes apart into three parts (i.e. head, battery tube and tailcap) without the use of tools. 
.
.





The M23 has a silver crenellated stainless steel bezel which are removable, and allowing light to shine through when left placed head down. 
There are plenty of cooling fins on the head. The light has a black thick specific shaped ring which covers the circumference of the lens between the bezel and reflector. Seems it functions as not only an waterproofing, but a shock absorbing material. There is a raised positive contact spring in the head, so true flat-top 18650 batteries should work fine. There is an outer golden connection ring for detecting head tight/head loose. The light has reverse polarity protection function to protect from incorrect battery installation (i.e., the electronics of the M23 has in-built reverse polarity protection). Olight confirmed you can use 2xRCR123A Li-ion cells in the light. I think the light has neither low-battery warning function nor over-discharge protection function, I'd recommend you use the protected 18650 or RCR123A 
cells.
.
.










The light uses AR coating lens. The purple hue is reflected on the lens. The aluminum reflector has a smooth pattern. Surface finish on the reflector was perfect from visual inspection, and perfectly-centered XP-L LED sits at the bottom of the reflector cup. 

The dedomed XP-L is clean and perfect on my sample. It seems there is a thin layer over the die of the LED. Olight confirmed that the membrane surface is a layer of silica gel (i.e., after dedoming process of the XP-L, it is sealed with a layer of glue to improve the color temperature and protection for the emitter in their factory).
.
.





The removable cigar ring holds the clip tightly. It can be removed easily without removing the o-ring on the body. There is a groove on one side of the cigar ring that fits into a slightly protruded piece of the removable clip. This helps hold the cigar ring on the body in place.
.
.





The battery tube (i.e., body) is mostly covered in a bold checkered portions with two flat faces where manufacturer & model name with serial number are printed on. The body tube is wide enough to accommodate my all size 18650 cells, but you may find that very long cells under tight pressure with the dual springs. The aluminum cigar grip ring is removable and is on the end of the body. It acts as an anti-roll feature so the light doesn't accidentally roll off and it helps when holding the light in a cigar-style grip. The stainless steel clip & aluminum cigar ring help enhance grip as well. It's a bit slippery when twisting the body with wet hands, but overall grip is good. 
.
.





The included 2x(R)CR123A battery magazine is optional, so you don’t need always to use it in this configuration, but it certainly removes battery rattle in case you use it.
.
.





The screw threads are square-cut of good quality. Threads on both ends are well machined, with those on the rear end being anodized which allows the light to be locked-out if you unscrew the tailcap one and a half turns or more. As supplied, threads on both ends are well lubricated. Threads on either ends on the body mate well with the head and tailcap with no issues of cross-threading or grinding on my sample.
.
.





The tailcap switch is a forward clicky which is quite the same shape as the Olight M3XS-UT. The negative terminal at the tailcap has a bit strong elastic spring covered with a small brass flat disc to increase surface contact area and have no risk of scratching battery. The tailcap has shallow scallops machined around the end. Unlike the M22, the black rubber push button cap is recessed within the tail end. In general, it means the tail switch can be a bit difficult to access, especially when you are wearing gloves. I however, don't have any difficulties to access, thanks to the crenellated tail end. The light can tailstand. The switch has average tension with short travel and tactile clicking feedback. The switch feel is less stiff than the M22. 
.
.
*User Interface*

Like the M22, there are three constant output levels and one "hidden" strobe. The light is turned on-off by the forward tailcap switch (i.e., press for momentary on, click for lock on). 

To change the constant output levels, loosen/tighten the head to advance through outputs when on, which proceed in sequence from Low -> Med. -> High -> Low, in repeating sequence. The light has mode memory, and remembers the last output level used when you turn the light off and back on, (even after a battery change).

A single press (or click) from Off will access to the memorized output level.
A double quick press (or double quick click) will activate High directly, whatever mode the light is in (even Off).
A triple quick press (or triple quick click) will activate Strobe directly, whatever mode the light is in (even Off). There's no mode memory for the multiple-quick press (or click) states of the light.
.
.










From left to right, VicLite 18650(2600mAh) protected, Olight M22, Olight M23, Jetbeam Jet 3M Pro, Lumintop TD16, Armytek Predator V2.0.
.
.





M23 comes with a nice nylon belt holster with a velcro strap on the head. The light fits in the holster head-down only. The small extra pocket at both sides give a nice space to carry 2x18650 or 4x(R)CR123A's. The holster has a loop allows to carry it in horizontal position for belt.
.
.





The white diffuser came with the light consists of a front hard plastic part & a rear soft cap to fit the M23's stainless steel bezel. The diffuser cap is a good snug fit and is of good quality. It's somewhat stretchy. 
.
.





The light has a larger head. But it is reasonably good size to hold and can be used as an tactical light. Overall grip is good. *Overall build quality* is very high.
.
.
*Measured Dimensions & Weight*




.
.
*PWM*




.
.
The M23 Javelot shows no sign of PWM at any output levels. I do think the light is constant current controlled. I noticed there is no buzzing sound at any levels. 
.
.
*Runtime*










The runtime to fall to 10% of its initial output from 30 seconds after the point the light is first turned on (i.e., based on ANSI FL-1) for High is as above graph :
M23 continues to have a defined step-down on High on 1x18650 (after about 4.5 mins of continuous runtime). The light steps down gradually, taking about 1.5 mins to level off at the lower High level (i.e., higher output than Med.). This means you are unlikely to notice the step-down on the light. This is a timed step-down feature (i.e., not a thermally step-down). Note that you can turn the light off-on to restore initial max. output. After 6mins, the light enters a period of flat regulation. 

You can see the different step-down pattern between the M23 and M22 from the above 2sec sampling frequence runtime graph.

On 2x(R)CR123A, the M23 starts step-down earlier than the 1x18650 (i.e., after 3mins continuous runtime). It takes 3mins to level off at the lower High output from High. Also 2x(R)CR123A give you more output than the 1x18650 at initial stage.

The light maintains perfectly flat regulation for an extended period, before dropping off slowly in output (on 1x18650 or 2xCR123A) or with an abrupt shut-down due to protection circuits being triggered (2xRCR123A).

When the M23 has completely fallen out of regulation on High (i.e., battery is nearly exhausted), it begins flickering rapidly (i.e., like Strobe mode). I guess it is due to the repetitive drop & recovery of the battery voltage when the battery gets very low.

Output-runtime efficiency seems excellent, as expect for a current-controlled light.
.
.





Overall efficiency seems very good in 1x18650 class. 
.
.
*Beamshot
*
1. White door beamshot (about 50cm from the white door) on max. output on 1x18650 (2600mAh) VicLite protected cells 
- ISO125, F/8.0, 1/25sec, Auto white balance 














.
.
- ISO125, F/8.0, 1/100sec, Auto white balance














.
.
- ISO125, F/8.0, 1/800sec, Auto white balance














.
.
- ISO125, F/8.0, 1/2000sec, Auto white balance















The light shows a narrower hot spot and almost the same sized spill beam as M22. The tint is greenish yellow. Normally, the dedoming tends to produce tint shift towards lower (warmer) color temperature, and it allows a more intense focusing of the beam with a reflector or lens (i.e., makes beam tighter and throws beam further).
The light has basically a cool white XP-L, but a little more neutral white than completely cool. The tint of the M23 is not as green looking in real life as in the above white door beamshot. The automatic white balancing (AWB) on my camera tends to enhance the green tint somewhat. I can see a nice symmetry of the corona on all output levels, thanks to perfect centering of the LED and excellent dedoming process. 
.
.





This is comparison beamshot between Olight M22 and M23 (about 50cm from the white door) on max. output on 1x18650 (2600mAh) VicLite protected cells. 
Both lights show the greenish yellow tint. Again, the M3XS-UT and M23 are not as green looking in real life as in the above photo. The AWB on the camera tends to enhance the green tint somewhat.
.
.
2. 7m Indoor Beamshot on max. output on 1x18650 (2600mAh) VicLite protected cells 
- ISO125, F/2.8, 1/10sec, Auto white balance









.
.
3. 7m Indoor Beamshot with a diffuser on max. output on 1x18650 (2600mAh) VicLite protected cells 
- ISO125, F/2.8, 1/10sec, Auto white balance









.
.
4. 85m Outdoor Beamshot on max. output on 1x18650 (2600mAh) VicLite protected cells 
- ISO125, F/2.8, 1sec, Auto white balance









.
.
5. 120m Outdoor Beamshot on max. output on 1x18650 (2600mAh) VicLite protected cells 
- ISO125, F/2.8, 1sec, Auto white balance










The M23 is an outstanding thrower for its class. This is number one throwing stock XP-L 1x18650 light I have tested to date.
.
.
*Overall Impressions
*
• Build quality is very high
• Mode memory for High, Med., Low 
• Loosen-tighten mode-switching interface
• You can use 1x18650 or 2xCR123A or 2xRCR123A
• True flat-top batteries work fine
• Timed step-down feature on High, but gradual step-down
• Electrical reverse polarity protection function
• True moonlight mode is not available
• Perfect centering of the emitter and nice post processing of the emitter after dedoming
• No sign of PWM flickers at any output modes
• Beam shows greenish yellow tint from the dedomed emitter
• Anti-roll indentations on the body
• Number one throwing stock XP-L 1x18650 light I have tested to date
.
.
M23 Javelot supplied by Olight for review.


----------



## BLUE LED (Jul 27, 2015)

How far do you need to turn the tail-cap before it locks out?


----------



## candle lamp (Jul 27, 2015)

BLUE LED said:


> How far do you need to turn the tail-cap before it locks out?



Approximately, 1/10-turn is enough!


----------



## WarRaven (Jul 27, 2015)

Great review Candle Lamp, thank you.
Typo just above, Overall impressions, you have said the M3XS-UT instead of M23.
Great read, I want this light too now more so.

Edit, hmm, unless you meant that which could be.


----------



## BLUE LED (Jul 27, 2015)

candle lamp said:


> Approximately, 1/10-turn is enough!



My M23 takes a lot more before it locks-out. I will test it later tonight.


----------



## candle lamp (Jul 27, 2015)

WarRaven said:


> Great review Candle Lamp, thank you.
> Typo just above, Overall impressions, you have said the M3XS-UT instead of M23.
> Great read, I want this light too now more so.
> 
> Edit, hmm, unless you meant that which could be.



Thanks a lot for your support and help. I just have corrected. 

The M3XS-UT is the best thrower. If you need a compact 1x18650 light, the M23 would be your good choice.



BLUE LED said:


> My M23 takes a lot more before it locks-out. I will test it later tonight.




I'm sorry that I said 1/10 turn earlier. It certainly was 1/10 turn before. :shrug::thinking:
After seeing your posting, I've tried to check it again with 1x18650, 2xCR123A and "one and a half turn" is right on my sample.


----------



## markr6 (Jul 27, 2015)

Meenie Greenie :green: but an impressive thrower for the size.


----------



## WarRaven (Jul 27, 2015)

Throwers, Yes indeed friend, I've the M3XS-UT an M22, this M23 could slide into my hands easily as another pocket thrower.
I don't find the M22 hard to carry so this will be gravy.
Again, good read. ☺👍


----------



## kj2 (Jul 27, 2015)

Thanks for the review


----------



## ven (Jul 27, 2015)

Thanks for the great review,looks such a solid well made light(like the other M lights). Really liking this a lot,nice looking light too.....


----------



## WarRaven (Jul 27, 2015)

CandleLamp, do you find it better then the Army tek in throw?
I'm kind of biased to Olight right now myself but the AT beam looks tighter in the living room pictures?


----------



## candle lamp (Jul 27, 2015)

markr6 said:


> Meenie Greenie :green: but an impressive thrower for the size.



Yes. But, the tint is not as green looking in real life as in the above white door beamshot of my review. 



kj2 said:


> Thanks for the review



Thanks too. kj2! 



ven said:


> Thanks for the great review,looks such a solid well made light(like the other M lights). Really liking this a lot,nice looking light too.....



Thanks. ven! Yes, the M23 is like a tank with very good quality. 



WarRaven said:


> CandleLamp, do you find it better then the Army tek in throw?
> I'm kind of biased to Olight right now myself but the AT beam looks tighter in the living room pictures?



Right! Armytek Predator also gives you good throw. But the M23 is better than the Predator in both high output and throwing distance in real life as well.


----------



## BLUE LED (Jul 27, 2015)

I agree my M23 isn't green at all and this does throw further than my Armytek Predator Pro XP-G2. I am using 2 x 18350 Efest purple cells.


----------



## scs (Jul 27, 2015)

candle lamp said:


> Right! Armytek Predator also gives you good throw. But the M23 is better than the Predator in both high output and throwing distance in real life as well.



Candle lamp, per your runtime plot, the M23 steps down after less than 10 mins to around 70% of its initial output. At this output level, does it still beat the Predator in throw?

If not, those who need max throw at max output continuously for extended periods of time should take note, as the Predator may be a better choice.


----------



## candle lamp (Jul 27, 2015)

scs said:


> Candle lamp, per your runtime plot, the M23 steps down after less than 10 mins to around 70% of its initial output. At this output level, does it still beat the Predator in throw?
> 
> If not, those who need max throw at max output continuously for extended periods of time should take note, as the Predator may be a better choice.



I didn't check the thorw on stepped-down output, but I wonder that case too. I will check it this weekend. Really interesting. :grouphug:


----------



## WarRaven (Jul 27, 2015)

If I need high power longer, just reselect it on M22, I'd imagine same ease on M23.


----------



## scs (Jul 27, 2015)

WarRaven said:


> If I need high power longer, just reselect it on M22, I'd imagine same ease on M23.



I've also been wondering whether these single 18650 lights that have either a thermally controlled or timed stepdown actually have the circuitry and efficiency needed to yield accumulated runtimes (restart at max after stepdown) on max that can match those of the AT pro lights.


----------



## BLUE LED (Jul 28, 2015)

scs said:


> Candle lamp, per your runtime plot, the M23 steps down after less than 10 mins to around 70% of its initial output. At this output level, does it still beat the Predator in throw?
> 
> If not, those who need max throw at max output continuously for extended periods of time should take note, as the Predator may be a better choice.



I have the Armytek Predator Pro v2.5 XP-G2 and the Olight M23. The initial result after step down of the M23 is that it losses out on throw to the Predator; but the difference is tiny in terms of lux on my units. Time tested at 9 minutes for both lights.

Predator v2.5 XP-G2 33,000 Lux 
Olight M23 UT Javelot 32,500 Lux

I suspected it would be close, but not this close.


----------



## scs (Jul 28, 2015)

BLUE LED said:


> I have the Armytek Predator Pro v2.5 XP-G2 and the Olight M23. The initial result after step down of the M23 is that it losses out on throw to the Predator; but the difference is tiny in terms of lux on my units. Time tested at 9 minutes for both lights.
> 
> Predator v2.5 XP-G2 33,000 Lux
> Olight M23 UT Javelot 32,500 Lux
> ...



Thanks! Blue Led. I actually expected them to be close after the step down, based on the assumption that I had learned from one of SB's review, that lux for a light varies roughly linearly with the output: 70% of full output approximately translates to 70% of max lux.


----------



## scs (Jul 28, 2015)

WarRaven said:


> If I need high power longer, just reselect it on M22, I'd imagine same ease on M23.





scs said:


> I've also been wondering whether these single 18650 lights that have either a thermally controlled or timed stepdown actually have the circuitry and efficiency needed to yield accumulated runtimes (restart at max after stepdown) on max that can match those of the AT pro lights.



One more thing I forgot to mention, if the timed step down is indeed for protecting the light, wouldn't resetting it continuously to max output as you've described defeat that purpose?

I also wonder whether manufacturers sometimes also use step down, be it timed or temperature controlled, to obscure the fact that their lights don't have the circuitry to maintain max output for extended periods. In other words, instead of coming off as having poor regulation or runtimes on max, thermal protection is used as a distraction or an excuse.


----------



## CelticCross74 (Jul 28, 2015)

just pulled the trigger on the ET G25C2 MkII XP-L HI. Will have in a couple days and try to post comparison pics


----------



## candle lamp (Jul 29, 2015)

BLUE LED said:


> I have the Armytek Predator Pro v2.5 XP-G2 and the Olight M23. The initial result after step down of the M23 is that it losses out on throw to the Predator; but the difference is tiny in terms of lux on my units. Time tested at 9 minutes for both lights.
> 
> Predator v2.5 XP-G2 33,000 Lux
> Olight M23 UT Javelot 32,500 Lux
> ...



Thanks a lot for your nice information and your effort.
It's successful. Nobody seem to distinguish the difference to the naked eye, except six million dollar man. :laughing:


----------



## candle lamp (Jul 29, 2015)

scs said:


> One more thing I forgot to mention, if the timed step down is indeed for protecting the light, wouldn't resetting it continuously to max output as you've described defeat that purpose?
> 
> I also wonder whether manufacturers sometimes also use step down, be it timed or temperature controlled, to obscure the fact that their lights don't have the circuitry to maintain max output for extended periods. In other words, instead of coming off as having poor regulation or runtimes on max, thermal protection is used as a distraction or an excuse.



Good questions. SCS! There's *manufacturer's coner* at CPF. If you want to know in detail what you want to know, I think it's better for you to ask one or more of them you directly. There are many famous and good manufacturers.


----------



## light36 (Aug 7, 2015)

Thanks for the review *candle lamp !! . I have a M22 but it seems i'll be getting a M23 as well*


----------



## candle lamp (Aug 7, 2015)

light36 said:


> Thanks for the review *candle lamp !! . I have a M22 but it seems i'll be getting a M23 as well*



If you want a tactical light with high-output thrower, M23 is a good one. :thumbsup:


----------



## martinaee (Aug 7, 2015)

Is the M23 production switching to the factory de-domed XP-L HI emitters? Or will they stay custom de-domed by Olight?


----------



## candle lamp (Aug 7, 2015)

martinaee said:


> Is the M23 production switching to the factory de-domed XP-L HI emitters? Or will they stay custom de-domed by Olight?



As I mentioned above in my review, the LED is the dedomed XP-L by Olight in their factory. The dedomed XP-L is fairly clean and perfect on my sample. But I don't know if they will use the XP-L HI for next version in the future.


----------



## martinaee (Aug 8, 2015)

That's why I asked. I was hearing some talk that Cree was not happy with Olight de-doming emitters themselves maybe. So I wonder if they will just buy HI emitters and these will be some of the only lights that are actually de-domed by an actual light maker.

Thanks! Nice review.


----------



## candle lamp (Aug 8, 2015)

martinaee said:


> That's why I asked. I was hearing some talk that Cree was not happy with Olight de-doming emitters themselves maybe. So I wonder if they will just buy HI emitters and these will be some of the only lights that are actually de-domed by an actual light maker.
> 
> Thanks! Nice review.




Someone told me that he wanted to purchase Cree XP-L HI V4~V5 flux bin LEDS, but couldn't do that, as Cree XP-L higher flux bin LEDS were not come into market about 2 weeks ago. So he changed his mind to do buy Cree XM-L2 highest bin LEDs instead. I assume this is why Olight dedomed XP-L by themselves. This is just my thought.

Thanks for your support.


----------



## Raysbeam (Aug 31, 2015)

Hello, any suggestions on how to disassemble this new tail cap design?


----------



## candle lamp (Sep 1, 2015)

Raysbeam said:


> Hello, any suggestions on how to disassemble this new tail cap design?



You can find the small gaps on both sides of the tailcap. Just insert the tweezers into the gaps and rotate counterclockwise.


----------



## Raysbeam (Sep 4, 2015)

candle lamp said:


> You can find the small gaps on both sides of the tailcap. Just insert the tweezers into the gaps and rotate counterclockwise.



Oh wow, thanks so much, greatly appreciated.


----------



## Raysbeam (Sep 6, 2015)

Hello again, can you tell me where I can find tweezers long/skinny enough to fit inside the tail cap? I wish I knew how to upload pics to show you how mine came. My rubber switch cover came not sealed and the button sits sideways pressing against the side of the aluminum that allows for tail standing. I sent pics to Olight and they are sending me a new tail cap but if I can fix this one I would like to.


----------



## candle lamp (Sep 7, 2015)

Raysbeam said:


> Hello again, can you tell me where I can find tweezers long/skinny enough to fit inside the tail cap? I wish I knew how to upload pics to show you how mine came. My rubber switch cover came not sealed and the button sits sideways pressing against the side of the aluminum that allows for tail standing. I sent pics to Olight and they are sending me a new tail cap but if I can fix this one I would like to.



You can buy *stainless steel *tweezers through online shopping malls. Don't forget to get the *straight* one. If you fix the tailcap, please post your feedback. I hope you will replace with new tailcap.


----------



## Raysbeam (Sep 9, 2015)

candle lamp said:


> You can buy *stainless steel *tweezers through online shopping malls. Don't forget to get the *straight* one. If you fix the tailcap, please post your feedback. I hope you will replace with new tailcap.



Yes I will be using the new tail cap that Olight sends me. I thought it might be worth fixing this one but now, I don't really see the point. I will report back if I fix it as I have found the tweezers at gear best but haven't purchased them yet. Thank you for your time.


----------



## WarRaven (Sep 9, 2015)

Have you tried a pair of Jewellers screwdrivers held like chopsticks?


----------



## joea1 (Dec 11, 2015)

candle lamp said:


> M23 comes with a nice nylon belt holster with a velcro strap on the head. The light fits in the holster head-down only. The small extra pocket at both sides give a nice space to carry 2x18650 or 4x(R)CR123A's. The holster has a loop allows to carry it in horizontal position for belt.



I've been carrying mine in the included holster, it works well for a belt and allows you to be able to light up the ground at your feet because of the hole in the bottom of the holster. 

But as far as carrying it goes, has anybody used any other methods or holsters with this light? 

The other day I tucked it in between my belt and pants, bezel up and it stayed there and was less bulky than bezel down in the holster or clipped onto my pocket. 

My quest to find pictures of others who have included this light in their kit or loadout are slim because of how new this light is, most of my searches are for the m22 to see how people are doing with these series of lights in the long term.


----------



## 7tisix (Dec 19, 2015)

Raysbeam said:


> Hello again, can you tell me where I can find tweezers long/skinny enough to fit inside the tail cap? I wish I knew how to upload pics to show you how mine came. My rubber switch cover came not sealed and the button sits sideways pressing against the side of the aluminum that allows for tail standing. I sent pics to Olight and they are sending me a new tail cap but if I can fix this one I would like to.



Pet stores carry long tweezers for feeding crickets to lizards and scorpions.


----------



## Psychonaut (Feb 10, 2016)

Any suggestions for 18650s for that light?

I read flat-top are fine but I guess both is possible?

What about the Orbtronic IMR 18650 3100 mAh? Or are there better options?


----------



## BLUE LED (Feb 10, 2016)

They are fine. To get full power use 2 x 18350 IMR cells.


----------



## Psychonaut (Feb 11, 2016)

Did you have a chance to check how lumen or lux vary if you use 2x18350 instead of 1x18650?


----------



## BLUE LED (Feb 11, 2016)

Yes Lux and Lumens was increased using 2 x 18350 IMR cells.


----------



## BadBulb4U (May 29, 2016)

Thanks for the excellent review of the Olight M23. I really like the Olight M series of flashlights. I bought their 1st model and probably have every model except the M23. I am just wondering if dedoming the XP-L shortens it's life spam or has any other detrimental effects that I don't know about. Thanks again for the great review with tons of beam shots. :thumbsup:


----------



## 1c3d0g (May 30, 2016)

Very interesting comparison! Thanks for reviewing it with similar flashlights from competitors, this saves us a lot of time and money.


----------



## candle lamp (May 30, 2016)

BadBulb4U said:


> Thanks for the excellent review of the Olight M23. I really like the Olight M series of flashlights. I bought their 1st model and probably have every model except the M23. I am just wondering if dedoming the XP-L shortens it's life spam or has any other detrimental effects that I don't know about. Thanks again for the great review with tons of beam shots. :thumbsup:



Thanks for your support. BadBulb4U! 
I heard dedoming the LED shortens its life span, but don't know how much life span is shortened under the various conditions.
Normally, the dedoming tends to produce tint shift towards warmer (i.e., lower) color temperature, and it allows a more intense focusing of the beam with a reflector or lens (i.e., makes beam tighter and throws beam farther).


----------



## BadBulb4U (May 30, 2016)

Thanks for the dedoming information. I think I will continue to use my Olight M3X Triton when I need a flashlight with distance ability. I look forward to your upcoming reviews.


----------



## williamcandra (Jun 1, 2016)

Have you ever hands on Klarus xt11s? How does it compared to Olight m23 j?


----------



## Taz80 (Jun 1, 2016)

The XT11S has their dual tail cap switch and side switch U.I., with short cuts. The M23 has a head twist with a single tail cap switch U.I., with short cuts. The M23 has a larger reflector so it throws farther. My XT11S has a bright white cool tint the M23 is warmer toward the green side, though not obnoxiously so.


----------



## candle lamp (Jun 2, 2016)

williamcandra said:


> Have you ever hands on Klarus xt11s? How does it compared to Olight m23 j?



I'm sorry I don't have the XT11S. I agree with Taz80's posting. And welcome to CPF. williamcandra! :welcome:


----------



## williamcandra (Jun 3, 2016)

Taz80 said:


> The XT11S has their dual tail cap switch and side switch U.I., with short cuts. The M23 has a head twist with a single tail cap switch U.I., with short cuts. The M23 has a larger reflector so it throws farther. My XT11S has a bright white cool tint the M23 is warmer toward the green side, though not obnoxiously so.



Seems both of them are quite nice! Hi thanks for the comparison!



candle lamp said:


> I'm sorry I don't have the XT11S. I agree with Taz80's posting. And welcome to CPF. williamcandra! :welcome:



Thankss!!!!


----------



## CelticCross74 (Jun 18, 2016)

I finally got an M23!! I freaking love this thing! Ive got most of if not all the great mid size XP-L etc throwers now. Armytek Pred Pro XP-L HI's in both tints, M2X and M3XS Javelots, ET G25C2 MkII HI in both tints etc. The M23 is pretty different from the rest. From what I understand the LED is actually an XP-L HD V5 dedomed by Olight. It throws extremely well. The tint is refreshingly XML2 like towards the warm side. I do not care the beam profile has light rings outside the hot spot its very bright, throws very far and has the easiest UI out of all the lights mentioned. I really wish the light had 4 or 5 main modes instead of just three and a better strobe that is not so slow and also really wish Olight made an extension tube for it.

I like the holster it is a great idea even if it is not of the best quality it works. Not sure for how long though as the stitching etc is low quality. Run a protected GA in it and it does just fine. Ive got 18350's to play with yes the light is a touch brighter with 2x4.20v sources but I would much rather have the run time of the GA.

It tail stands without any special rubber tail boot, has a huge easy as pie to use switch, the strike bezel is gorgeous, the light has above average heat sinking and it comes with a non cheesy steel tactical ring. Comparing the M23 to the other lights mentioned the M23 is say 1 tenth smaller over all which I really find interesting.


----------



## Sun Light (Aug 27, 2016)

CelticCross74 said:


> I finally got an M23!! I freaking love this thing! Ive got most of if not all the great mid size XP-L etc throwers now. Armytek Pred Pro XP-L HI's in both tints, M2X and M3XS Javelots, ET G25C2 MkII HI in both tints etc. The M23 is pretty different from the rest. From what I understand the LED is actually an XP-L HD V5 dedomed by Olight. It throws extremely well. The tint is refreshingly XML2 like towards the warm side. I do not care the beam profile has light rings outside the hot spot its very bright, throws very far and has the easiest UI out of all the lights mentioned. I really wish the light had 4 or 5 main modes instead of just three and a better strobe that is not so slow and also really wish Olight made an extension tube for it.
> 
> I like the holster it is a great idea even if it is not of the best quality it works. Not sure for how long though as the stitching etc is low quality. Run a protected GA in it and it does just fine. Ive got 18350's to play with yes the light is a touch brighter with 2x4.20v sources but I would much rather have the run time of the GA.
> 
> It tail stands without any special rubber tail boot, has a huge easy as pie to use switch, the strike bezel is gorgeous, the light has above average heat sinking and it comes with a non cheesy steel tactical ring. Comparing the M23 to the other lights mentioned the M23 is say 1 tenth smaller over all which I really find interesting.



Hi, 

Great feedback. A few questions !

Does the M23 have a green tint like the earlier M2xUT? 

Is the hotspot as tight as the M2XUT ? 

If you had to choose only 1 out of the M2XUT, M23 and G25C2 Mk 2 which would you choose and why ? Can you use a diffuser with all of these ?

Thanks 

Sun Light


----------



## CelticCross74 (Aug 27, 2016)

I do not see a green tint out my 23. Its warm but I see no green. I have one of the first batch M2X theres no green tint there either. No the 23 hotspot is not as tight as the bigger Javelots. If I had to choose one....wow....due to the outstanding aluminum adapter and top notch glass filters and the extension tubes Id take my kit G25C2 MkII XP-L HI NW. I know of no diffuser for the rest of the lights.


----------



## zs&tas (Aug 27, 2016)

I have a m22, it came with a diffuser. Olight sell diffuser for m23. Olights extension tube for m2x fits m23 and m22. Edit , no it dosnt ive been corrected !
Might help or not lol


----------



## Taz80 (Aug 27, 2016)

The extension tube for the M2X does not fit the M23, at least mine don't.


----------



## zs&tas (Aug 27, 2016)

God dam my bad , the review even shows the different tail threads !! For some reason I was under the impresssion they were the same , glad I kept and dedomed my 22 then ! ;-)


----------



## CelticCross74 (Aug 28, 2016)

if there was a legit extension tube for the 23 I would be very happy I use the 23 a good bit as its tail switch is so sweet


----------



## Theodore41 (Aug 30, 2016)

I have a Nitecore MH27,a Eagletac S200C2,a Astrolux ss and a Lumintop TD16 between the others.Have you compare the M23 with some of them please?
Edit.
I don't receive notifications about the threads I am subscribed.Can you help please?


----------



## vadimax (Aug 30, 2016)

Theodore41 said:


> I have a Nitecore MH27,a Eagletac S200C2,a Astrolux ss and a Lumintop TD16 between the others.Have you compare the M23 with some of them please?
> Edit.
> I don't receive notifications about the threads I am subscribed.Can you help please?



+1. Would be wonderful to see comparison results.


----------



## CelticCross74 (Aug 30, 2016)

I dont have the Astrolux or Lumintop but can say with conviction the XP-L HI S200C2 blows away the MH27 and EC4GT at near 60k CD. M23 is 47k CD


----------



## tcmault (Dec 7, 2016)

Any chance someone could show a comparison picture of the M20, M21, M22, and M23? I'd like to see them standing up and then straight on reflector size shot.


----------

